# Michael Butler



## t_thornton83 (Mar 22, 2014)

From what I understand, Mr. Butler is Dr. Bahnsen's protégé and teaches philosophy and apologetics at Christ Theological Seminary. My question is related to an earlier post of mine in which I asked for opinions on both Birmingham Theological Seminary and the aforementioned CTS. I am looking for the best graduate program of Reformed philosophy and presuppositional apologetics that can be done via distance education and is within the realm of my financial capabilities; and I was curious as to whether anyone is familiar with Mr. Butler and can comment on his abilities as a presuppositonalist? I have had some correspondence with him in the process of searching out a program to suit my circumstances, but I haven't found much published material from Butler. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 22, 2014)

Try his website here.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 22, 2014)

Butler's lectures are all over the internet.. I found them helpful.


----------

